# Safety Razor vs. Cartridge Razor



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

I've been using an electric razor a few years now and it's time for a change.

I was looking at joining one of those shaving clubs like Dollar Shave Club (http://www.dollarshaveclub.com/) or Harry's (https://www.harrys.com/). But I've started reading about safety razors (or double edge razors). Does anyone have any experience shaving with a safety razor? What's the learning curve like? How does it compare to cartridge razors? How long does it take to shave?

The safety razor seems like the best price over the long run and might be worth a try. I just don't want to bleed out while I'm learning or have it take 30 minutes to shave.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2015)

I've been using the same razor for 3 months now because I'm cheap. I'm probably the best qualified person to be posting here.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 12, 2015)

Forget the safety razors, you should go straight for pro:


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 12, 2015)

See Sapper's thread here: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=21937

I tried the dollar shave club and their razors were awful. You might as well go to Wal-Mart and buy the cheapest knockoff disposable razors you can find. Tore my face up. They are in no way equivalent to the higher end razors you get in the store.

I'd been using the three-blade Gilettes and they didn't cut or case razor burn, but they aren't the closest shave and they're expensive. For Christmas I asked for and got a cheap safety razor (Pawn Stars brand, lol). I was intimidated because I figured I'd cut a jugular or something. The first shave went ok, no major incidents. By the second shave I had pretty much got the hang of it. In fact in three months I haven't cut myself other than a couple tiny nicks, which is a lot better than I do with the cheap disposables.

The main drawback is the razor doesn't flex or give at all, so it's hard to shave on curves, especially around my chin. Because of this it takes a lot longer than a newer razor. I'd say it takes me about three times as long as with my old Gillette. Still, that's under 15 minutes. So that's the major trade off. However, it also gives a very very close shave.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 12, 2015)

And BTW, my barber uses a straight razor to trim people's necks and sideburns. Freaked me out the first couple times I went there, but he has it down. I don't have the courage to ask him to do a full face shave with it though.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 12, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> I tried the dollar shave club and their razors were awful. You might as well go to Wal-Mart and buy the cheapest knockoff disposable razors you can find. Tore my face up. They are in no way equivalent to the higher end razors you get in the store.




maybe it's just your skin type? Both the hubby and I use the dollar shave club razors just fine. I see no difference between them and the "venus" razors I used to use. (I only signed on after the hubby had been using them a few months).


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Ram, I don't think I should be trusted with that.

MP, a 15 min shave isn't too bad. It's been taking 20+ min with my electric because I can't get it close enough. And thanks for the link to Sap's thread.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Grow a beard??


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Grow a beard??


I tried. But the hair on my head is mostly gray, but my beard was jet black. It didn't look right to me. Once my beard goes gray, I might regrow it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2015)

matt267 said:


> It's been taking 20+ min with my electric because I can't get it close enough. And thanks for the link to Sap's thread.


I guess it depends on what elec. razor you are using. They are not all created equal. My Braun Series 7 gives one of the closest shaves compared to anything else. And only takes a couple minutes.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2015)

I shave in the shower with my rusty blade, that way the blood drains out


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 12, 2015)

maybe you could try an alternative method? waxing, laser or use an epilator?


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > It's been taking 20+ min with my electric because I can't get it close enough. And thanks for the link to Sap's thread.
> ...




That's the same razor I have. It has a new blade and everything. My beard must grow like metal wire.



NJmike PE said:


> I shave in the shower with my rusty blade, that way the blood drains out


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2015)

can't wait til summer when I start BiCing my head too


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> ...an epilator?








Well that looks fun.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 12, 2015)

matt267 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > ...an epilator?
> ...




OMG that's the one I have!!! now you know why I always get drunk before I use it


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > engineergurl said:
> ...


I know....


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

you're either one tough chick, or just f'n crazy!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 12, 2015)

cra cra


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2015)

The heck with all that Matt, just give this a try. After all, it's dermatologically tested. :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

soft raspberry? Sounds tasty!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 12, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> 
> > Grow a beard??
> ...


I thought that you were a young whippersnapper??


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ship Wreck PE said:
> ...


I started going gray at a young age.


----------



## Freon (Mar 12, 2015)

I use an oxy-acetylene torch, but then again I am a manly-man....


----------



## Freon (Mar 12, 2015)

Actually, I have so little facial hair that over-exposure to a 60W light bulb would burn all the fuzz off my face...


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Freon said:


> I use an oxy-acetylene torch, but then again I am a manly-man....


You know you're a man when:


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2015)

Mine showed up this afternoon. Bought it off Amazon.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2015)

When I shave I use the Gillette Mach 3, or whatever it's called I think it's worth it for money even though they are a Rackett

Mainly now I keep a short beard and just trim it every couple of days so that it's at about a quarter inch length...

Saves a bit of money


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

At the end of the day, I hate shaving.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 12, 2015)

Supe, that's not a knife....


----------



## Supe (Mar 12, 2015)

Thankfully, I am bearded, and so most of my shaving anymore comes by virtue of Peanut clippers. Good thing too. I don't know what it is about my beard hair, but I have stupidly thick hair that is really coarse, and it would obliterate razors in about 2-3 uses.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

^ can you still call it razor burn after that?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

My skin is to manly so I don't get razor burn...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

Supe,

This is how I detail my goatee...


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

This thread hasn't been derailed too bad. After 36 posts, we're at least still talking about shaving.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 12, 2015)

You're shaving your what, now?


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Not going there with a chainsaw.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 12, 2015)

Wuss.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 12, 2015)

It would fix a few problems.


----------



## goodal (Mar 13, 2015)

Shower shave what isn't bearded for me. Razors last for eternity when you shave 2 sq in of face twice a week.


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 13, 2015)

goodal said:


> Shower shave what isn't bearded for me.






he he he...


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 13, 2015)

I was using the Gillette Fusion 4-blade system for a while. I liked it, but they are so expensive. I was at Walmart about a month ago and saw this for $5 and figured I'd give it a shot.

http://www.amazon.com/BIC-Hybrid-Advance-Disposable-6-Count/dp/B00D1G8XA4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1426274176&amp;sr=8-5&amp;keywords=bic+shaver

It's not nearly as comfortable as the Fusion although theyare a whole lot cheaper.

I just ordered the Truman set at Harry's for $10 a couple of days ago using coupon code: CAGCAST. I'll let you know if it works out.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 19, 2015)

Safety razor for the win. Been using mine for almost two years now. I've spent maybe $12 on new blades during that time.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 19, 2015)

My safety razor, shave soap, brush, blades, and styptic pen arrive today. All ordered from http://www.maggardrazors.com

Hopefully I won't need to use the styptic pen often.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 19, 2015)

Now that my new shaving gear has arrived, I'm not feeling so tough anymore.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 20, 2015)

I was apprehensive too, but it's really not that bad. Give it a try, just don't be in a hurry.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 20, 2015)

I'll shave for the first time with it tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2015)

Well, that sucked. I'll put this into "not going as planned" pile.

I'm guessing my lather sucked, the durby blades may not agree with my face, and I'm sure technique sucked worse of all. It's been three years since I've used blade of any type.

On a side note, styptic pens sting like hell, but work awesome.

(I need ice)


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 21, 2015)

Dang, dude, I haven't had that kind of trouble and I have really sensitive skin. You might want to try a different lather, I use Neutrogena Men Sensitive Skin Shave Cream. It's a liquid that comes in a squeezable tube rather than an aerosol can.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2015)

I have Proraso cream. I tried to lather it directly on my face, which in hindsight was a bad idea. Tomorrow, I'll use a bowl/coffee cup.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 21, 2015)

Did you put a hot towel on your face beforehand?


----------



## P-E (Mar 21, 2015)

Try a belt sander.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> Did you put a hot towel on your face beforehand?


I did not, but I washed my face with a preshave soap and warm/hotish water. Maybe I'll try a hot towel after the preshave soap tomorrow. I'm also wondering if I should try a different blade too. Or stick with the same blade while I improve my preshave routine and lather making skills.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> Try a belt sander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almost feels like I did.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 21, 2015)

Everything I've read or been told says the hot towel is essential. I haven't tried shaving without it so I can't tell you the difference, but I don't really want to try either. I use a washcloth and soak it in hot water, then hold over my face and neck for 60 seconds or so, or until I can feel it getting noticeably cooler.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2015)

I will give that a try. Thanks for the tip.

I hate when things don't go as planned. It looked so easy on YouTube.


----------



## P-E (Mar 21, 2015)

For me a shower first is essential otherwise it burns.

Insert shower joke here.....


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 21, 2015)

You have to use the hot towel, or shave right after taking a shower. But honestly, I had to do that before using a safety razor too. So, I guess it wasn't a big change for me. Also, the trick with lathering is to either use a bowl or your hand. Wet the brush, squeeze the excess water out by gently squeezing the bristles at the base and pulling toward the end of the bristles. The water will run out. Then, if you are using soap in a bowl, swirl the brush around in the soap, pressing just hard enough to splay the bristles out. If you have a good soap, the lather will develop within seconds. If using a cream, put a dallop in the palm of your hand, then move the brush in a circular motion in the palm of your hand until it lathers. Creams are more picky about needing the right amount of hydration, so if it isn't lathering add a bit more water, if it is too loose of a lather, use less water in the brush. The lather should be rich and thick and you'll know it when you see it.

When it comes to the razor itself, the blades are a big factor. I almost threw it all away at first because I had these expensive blades that were shit. In the end, basic CVS blades worked the best for me. You can try different types, but don't be fooled by "big name" blades. The other part with safety razors is that you have to let the weight of the razor do the work. Don't pull the blade across your face, let gravity pull the blade down your face. You also want a flatter angle than you are used to with cartridges. Finally, don't think of it as beard removal but beard reduction. Let a little bit of beard be reduced with each pass. Taking the entire whisker off on one swoop means you are digging in and that leads to cuts. I pass the blade of each area of my face three times. When I'm done, my face is a smooth as glass.

Big thing is don't give up after one attempt. It takes time to get it right, and once you do, you will appreciate the feeling of a well shaved face so much, you'll likely never go back. Or at least everybody I know who has gotten the hang of it agrees with that statement.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the input Sap and others. I'll make a few tweaks for tomorrow. In my head, it's going to be awesome!!


----------



## adamn185 PE (Mar 29, 2015)

I was using a 1960's gillette tech safety razor with various blades (derby were OK, best were feathers) for a long time. Honestly, it's the best shave I've had. I think they key was a good badger brush as well as a good cream and when possible a hot towel. And following all the good tips above.

But, I've gone back to the cartridges recently, mainly because I can shave faster with them and use them in the shower. There is certainly a sacrifice with regards to quality though.

But, life has been a bit hectic lately. Once things calm down and I feel the need for slower and more refined start to my day I'll certainly end up going back to the safety razor.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 30, 2015)

My first two shave with the DE razor were a blood bath (no cuts, just lots of weeper) that left me not able to shave for about 3 days. I think my habits from using an electric shaver make it harder to maintain the right pressure and angle.

But, the last couple days I've been having great success with the electric razor by washing my face with a preshave soap and using a preshave powder. I got a very smooth and comfortable shave. The electric doesn't have the coolness factor though, and it's loud. I might try the DE razor again with a few prep and technique changes, but I can't keep tearing up my face.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 30, 2015)

I shave right after my shower in the morning, but also put the razor in a sink full of hot water. I douse my face with hot water from the sink right before putting the lather on my face with a badger hair brush. After the shave, I rinse my face with cold water to close the pores, then follow with a swipe of an alum bar to close any nicks and cuts from the shave. Don't give up, matt. Just refine your technique.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement Buff. I've been reading more so I can over engineer/analyze the whole thing. There's a few things I'm going to do differently my next go around. I so need to buy an alum bar and not rub styptic all over my face.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 30, 2015)

A light touch is key. I use very short strokes. After Sap's post above I counted that I go over each area approximately 5-7 times, but I also let my beard grow out for 2-3 days before I shave.


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 30, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> A light touch is key. * I use very short strokes*.




Must...resist...


----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Supe (Apr 2, 2015)

"Umm, feel free to say no to this, but would you shave my coin purse?"


----------

